# DTG Printers in Portland, OR???



## sambascom (Jul 11, 2011)

Could anybody please direct me to a company in Portland, OR. that has DTG equipment? I am looking to modernize my t-shirt business, but, at present, can't afford my own printing equipment. Also, what should I expect for printing costs - for 1 gross, 2-10 gross? Thanks


----------

